# Kongs



## Quossum (Mar 18, 2011)

Cheese (can melt Kong and all in microwave if desired), ground organs, ground beef, egg, peanut butter, ground pumpkin, chicken necks, beef tongue, chicken feet (cut up if needed and capped with something soft), canned dog food. I usually freeze the Kongs after stuffing and have a few backup Kongs in the freezer at any time. Yes, I'm a Kongassoiur and have the special Kong cleaning brush to prove it!










--Q


----------



## Indiana (Sep 11, 2011)

I buy these home-baked dog treats from a boutique pet food store, and they are very hard. So I force the little gingerbread man shaped treat into the kong...it's very difficult to get out! Take a good long time, even a few minutes for Maddy the amazing puzzle solver. Another thing I like to do is smear ice cream around all the inside of the kong with a spoon and put it in my very cold freezer. They can't reach all the ice cream and it takes a while because they try and try but the ice cream has to melt before they can reach it.


----------



## schpeckie (Jun 29, 2010)

The girls absolutely loved their kongs, especially when I put peanut butter in it. They were licking their lips silly all day!


----------



## PlayfulPup (Aug 8, 2012)

Do you guys use the red or black kongs?


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## Sookster (Apr 11, 2011)

I have a red one, but mostly use the black ones. But I have large, powerful chewers (the standards, which aren't such strong chewers, and a labrador that can chew through anything) and the black ones tend to hold up better I think. 

Your imagination is the limit when it comes to stuffing kongs, but I agree that freezing them is the way to go to make them last a long time. 

Some ideas: 
Peanut butter with apple slices or banana mixed in
Cottage Cheese with kibble mixed in 
Yogurt (NOT the sugar free kind) with kibble mixed in 
Ground meat and organs
Canned dog food (pate style tends to work best) 

Using a couple larger dog biscuits mixed in with the wet stuff can make it more challenging as well.


----------



## tortoise (Feb 5, 2012)

I fill them with about 2/3 full with kibble or DRY treats, and then fill the rest with peanut butter. Because I'm too cheap to buy the brush to clean the bottom. 

My mpoo prefers them empty. (?)


----------



## sophiebonita (Jul 10, 2012)

I'm sure it's like mcDs for dogs but my mpoo puppy looooves the kong brand squeeze cheese (there's a puppy formula) and then I stick soft Wellness puppy treats out the ends. 


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## Shammy (Aug 4, 2012)

Huh, they sell a brush to clean them?! Or is that just "a" brush that works? Must go find! I have only put dry treats in Lia's Kong (it's a puppy Kong, so cute!) because I wasn't sure how I'd clean it if I put peanut butter in there. She actually plays with it empty too.


----------



## PlayfulPup (Aug 8, 2012)

One other question, those with standards, do u have large or xl?


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## tortoise (Feb 5, 2012)

Shammy said:


> Huh, they sell a brush to clean them?! Or is that just "a" brush that works? Must go find! I have only put dry treats in Lia's Kong (it's a puppy Kong, so cute!) because I wasn't sure how I'd clean it if I put peanut butter in there. She actually plays with it empty too.


Dogs do most of the cleaning themselves!  If there is anything left running them through the washing machine (not the dryer, of course) with a load of 
laundry works.


----------



## Quossum (Mar 18, 2011)

That picture I posted was a tool made especially for Kongs. To be honest, I won it in a raffle basket at a show one time.  The Kongs can also be put through the dishwasher if you have one with residue the dog can't reach.

--Q


----------



## katbrat (May 8, 2011)

Lexi has the black Kong. Petco sells Natural Balance dog food samples that are .99 each. I put them in the fridge and slice them in thick quarter size slices. They keep Lexi busy for a very long time. I put it on the top rack of the dishwasher to clean it.


----------



## Specman (Jun 14, 2012)

You put food in a Kong? Hahaha! With Max I just throw it and he loves the way it bounces. But peanut butter is good and I run it through the dishwasher to clean it.


----------

